# Forestry trailer- new toy



## brentstanley (Jul 4, 2018)

Picked this up in the fall and had a chance to play with it cleaning up after a wind storm.

I even attempted to make an entertaining video of it in action!






B


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I would love to do what you are doing.


----------



## brentstanley (Jul 4, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I would love to do what you are doing.



It is fun Gary, but it was a long hard thought process before deciding on investing in one. For me this is a multipurpose machine that will help with my timberframing work but also much of our work around our new homestead.

I expect to do a number of videos with it in action.

B


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Brent, I would enjoy seeing more videos.


----------



## brentstanley (Jul 4, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I would love to do what you are doing.


Hi Gary, here's another video:






B


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one fine machine, I see why you like it so much.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Brent, Looks like you are having fun. Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

I can't believe how powerful that little motor is. Very nice machine


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Off topic:
I may never get over the strength of steel and those small hydraulic systems. 

That skinny arm can lift those enormous, extremely heavy logs while fully extended. Find something heavy and try to lift it with your arm fully extended. That tool can do it all day long without getting bent out of shape. That's amazing to me.


----------



## brentstanley (Jul 4, 2018)

moneymgmt said:


> I can't believe how powerful that little motor is. Very nice machine


Thanks, hydraulics are amazing! All that motor has to do is spin a hydraulic pump and the job will get done. A bigger motor can spin a bigger pump and increase the flow rate which for the most part only increases the rate of movement of the rams. If you want more power you need bigger rams and then of course the rest of the structure needs to be able to handle what they can put out. That's all a little over-simplified, but it's the gist of it.


----------



## brentstanley (Jul 4, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Off topic:
> I may never get over the strength of steel and those small hydraulic systems.
> 
> That skinny arm can lift those enormous, extremely heavy logs while fully extended. Find something heavy and try to lift it with your arm fully extended. That tool can do it all day long without getting bent out of shape. That's amazing to me.


Pretty crazy when you think about it. That unit can lift 1300lbs at full 14 foot extension and I'm not sure how much close in. You definitely need some weight on the trailer first if you're going to do that though! 

Cheers,

Brent


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

brentstanley said:


> Pretty crazy when you think about it. That unit can lift 1300lbs at full 14 foot extension and I'm not sure how much close in. You definitely need some weight on the trailer first if you're going to do that though!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brent


We sell the Andersons here in Ohio. Both the forestry trailer like you have and the loader mounted on custom made dump trailers. They don't actually advertise what they lift up close, but it's around 2,000 pounds.

Enjoy your trailer!


----------



## brentstanley (Jul 4, 2018)

TwelveFoot said:


> We sell the Andersons here in Ohio. Both the forestry trailer like you have and the loader mounted on custom made dump trailers. They don't actually advertise what they lift up close, but it's around 2,000 pounds.
> 
> Enjoy your trailer!


Thanks! It's been super handy. I got the hoe attachment for it as well as the dump box. Haven't hooked those on yet. 

I do some timberframing too and the tarp I have for one of my beam piles weighs over 200 lbs. This made it way easier to drape it over!

B


----------

